# Pressure Canning lids popping question



## titus2mommy (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, Folks. I don't post too often, but I'm a big lurker on the goat forum. 

I just got a pressure canner (All American) and used it for the first time today to can chicken stock. I am an experienced water bath canner, but this is my first time pressure canning.

I know the lids are supposed to pop, but the normal popping is not what I'm talking about. 

I followed the cool-down instructions . . . waited till the pressure dial said "0", then removed the pressure regulator slowly, then removed the lid right away so it wouldn't form a vacuum and get stuck (like they said to).

But . . . as soon as I removed the lid, all the jar lids started popping repeatedly, and I watched the center "buttons" pop up and down on them. 

This can't be good. It seems like removing the canner lid caused the temp to drop too quickly and made the jar lids begin popping. 

But that's what the instructions said to do, so I'm confused????

Oh, and the jars are still in the canner. The broth was still boiling and churning in them, and since the lids were popping, I was afraid to remove the jars for fear of cooling them down too quickly. (It kind of all threw me for a loop.) Normally, that's what I do with water-bath, but all that popping and churning scared me a bit.

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## titus2mommy (Nov 24, 2009)

I removed the jars awhile ago, and they appear sealed. 

Still confused, though.

Thoughts?

Thanks, 
Jill


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I think you need to let it cool down about 10 minutes before opening..


----------



## titus2mommy (Nov 24, 2009)

You would think so, but here's what they say:

"To avoid a vacuum, which will cause the cover to be drawn to the bottom very tightly, you must remove the pressure regulator weight from the vent pipe as soon as the pressure gauge indicator reaches zero PSI and then remove the cover."

Hmm.

It also appears that some of the stock leaked out, as the lids are greasy. I left a 1" head space, per the instruction, though. 

Hmm again.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I had the same problem and posted a thread on the subject http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=374004

I don't see how a vacuum can be created with with the regulator off..


----------



## titus2mommy (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you, po boy! That sounds like the problem, which irks me since I followed the instructions. I'll be calling the company when I'm able to on Monday to get this all figured out.

~Jill


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

You do need to wait another 10 min. after the pressure is zero. Remove the weight, then set the timer an additional 10 min. Then, open the lid and remove the jars. That helps with the siphoning issue you had. It is fine if the lids seal, but they should not pop and then unpop and pop again. Just seal once and that is it. 
It is true, you can get a reverse vacuum in a pressure canner and the lid will not come off. It happens more with the canners with the rubber gaskets, but it can happen. I know of people it happened to. 
Most often the instructions with canners are either poor or incorrect.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Lucy said:


> It is true, you can get a reverse vacuum in a pressure canner and the lid will not come off. It happens more with the canners with the rubber gaskets, but it can happen.
> .


How does a reverse vacuum form when the vent pipe is open to the outside air when the weight is removed?


----------



## titus2mommy (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you Lucy. That' what I'll do next time.

~Jill


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

oneokie said:


> How does a reverse vacuum form when the vent pipe is open to the outside air when the weight is removed?



It can't, in order for a vacuum to form it has to be airtight, which it isn't.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

It does happen.... if it doesn't try telling that to my friend that lost her canner due to a reverse vacuum. 

This is about a cooker, but the same thing applies to a pressure canner.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6052238_unstick-presto-pressure-cooker-lid.html


----------

